# Adding Cruise Control



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes. Talk to the parts guy at your dealership. There are two versions depending on which steering wheel you have (radio controls or no radio controls). The kits are at Cruise Control landing page, but you will also need to do some reprogramming of the car to activate it.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

what blows my mind is you can buy a Chevy Cruze with out cruise control


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

obermd said:


> Yes. Talk to the parts guy at your dealership. There are two versions depending on which steering wheel you have (radio controls or no radio controls). The kits are at Cruise Control landing page, but you will also need to do some reprogramming of the car to activate it.


What kind of programming are we talking about here? I really miss cruise control in my 6spd manual. Is there a tutorial that you know of? I have the audio controls in the steering wheel.


----------



## evanblar (Jan 29, 2013)

I had a dealership install GM cruise on my 13 LS manual. It involves a steering wheel swap and then programming by the dealer - apparently they need to call GM and "unlock" it. Most dealers in my area have the price of the install listed in the accessories tab of their websites. Prices installed for the wheel with audio controls ranged from $340-$425, so it pays to shop around. I had mine done for $288, due to a typo on the dealer website - they honored the price then corrected their site.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

evanblar said:


> I had a dealership install GM cruise on my 13 LS manual. It involves a steering wheel swap and then programming by the dealer - apparently they need to call GM and "unlock" it. Most dealers in my area have the price of the install listed in the accessories tab of their websites. Prices installed for the wheel with audio controls ranged from $340-$425, so it pays to shop around. I had mine done for $288, due to a typo on the dealer website - they honored the price then corrected their site.



Thanks for the info! I'm going to try and figure out out how to do it myself, I'm more of a DIY kind of guy.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

i have a 2012 ls with radio controls, i bought a leather wheel with cruise and radio (part 95129796 i believe) and swapped it on and had the dealership try to activate it but they tried for over a week straight with no luck so i gave up.
on monday i took it in for an oil change and they found that the serpentine belt was entirely split longways down the middle (is that normal?) so they did a warranty repair and im in a gmc yukon right now since the enterprise somehow ran out of cars.
anyway, i asked them to try again to fix the cruise while it was in the shop and they called me a day later saying that gm doesnt offer any sort of upgrade and that the only way to get it is an aftermarket unit.
is this correct or was the rep wrong?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your rep doesn't know what he's talking about. Follow the link in post 2 above to find the GM OEM Cruze Control for the Chevy Cruze. I'd also open a service ticket with GM directly to get your Cruze control turned on. Contact Chevy Customer Care here via PM. They'll need your VIN and preferred dealer (although I suspect you need to find a different dealership).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Your rep doesn't know what he's talking about. Follow the link in post 2 above to find the GM OEM Cruze Control for the Chevy Cruze. I'd also open a service ticket with GM directly to get your Cruze control turned on. Contact Chevy Customer Care here via PM. They'll need your VIN and preferred dealer (although I suspect you need to find a different dealership).


Yep Chevy Customer Care to help document lack of dealership help and help locate another dealer that is not owned by the same person if possible. 



TFroehlichIII said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm going to try and figure out out how to do it myself, I'm more of a DIY kind of guy.


You can do the instal physically but dealer needs to take it from there electronically. Even fog lights require a dealership electronically so the switch will turn them on depending on when the car was made. Eventually the door handles will require BCM inputs to open the doors like in the Vette but without the fancy button. 



ItsBenAWhile said:


> what blows my mind is you can buy a Chevy Cruze with out cruise control


Yeah, pointless to call it a Cruze when it lacks that option. It made perfect sense to somebody and they all agreed like it was innovative. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

obermd said:


> Your rep doesn't know what he's talking about. Follow the link in post 2 above to find the GM OEM Cruze Control for the Chevy Cruze. I'd also open a service ticket with GM directly to get your Cruze control turned on. Contact Chevy Customer Care here via PM. They'll need your VIN and preferred dealer (although I suspect you need to find a different dealership).


ok well when they tried to fix it the first time they said i already had a clockspring (probably cuz of radio controls) and that the wheel and clockspring work but they couldnt get them to communicate for some reason.
other problem is id rather go through the same dealership because i already paid for the reflash from them and dont wanna pay again, and the people that actually tried to work on it knew atleast that it could be done just not how.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

daktah, 

We can certainly look into this further for you. Please private message us your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

finally went to my original dealer and they were able to get my cruise working in... a day. it to the other dealer... over a week with no results.
mad props to findlay chevrolet in las vegas!
angry anti-props to viva chevy in el paso!!!


----------



## r13evenson (Nov 7, 2013)

can i ask what the original dealership did to get your cruise control to work out?


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

I was looking to install cruise control in to my 2011 Chevy Cruze. Wanted to know if it would be easier to order the piece and do it myself or should I go to the dealership and have them install it?


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

cruzerli said:


> I was looking to install cruise control in to my 2011 Chevy Cruze. Wanted to know if it would be easier to order the piece and do it myself or should I go to the dealership and have them install it?



Your first step is to get your VIN number and contact the dealership. You HAVE to do this because everything is electronic as far as the cruise control goes and certain cars got the cruise control module installed. If the dealer comes back and says that there isn't a module installed for the cruise, there will be no possible way to add it. 
On the flip side, if it does have the module installed it makes the process of adding it way easier than adding cruise on older cars. Because it's a module that will be already installed in the vehicle all you will have to do is purchase a steering wheel with the controls installed in it and install that. If you can that part yourself if you'd like, but in the end you have to take it to the dealer no matter what so they can contact GM and have the cruise activated. 

Hope this helps. If have any more questions don't hesitate to send me a message!


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

TFroehlichIII said:


> Your first step is to get your VIN number and contact the dealership. You HAVE to do this because everything is electronic as far as the cruise control goes and certain cars got the cruise control module installed. If the dealer comes back and says that there isn't a module installed for the cruise, there will be no possible way to add it.
> On the flip side, if it does have the module installed it makes the process of adding it way easier than adding cruise on older cars. Because it's a module that will be already installed in the vehicle all you will have to do is purchase a steering wheel with the controls installed in it and install that. If you can that part yourself if you'd like, but in the end you have to take it to the dealer no matter what so they can contact GM and have the cruise activated.
> 
> Hope this helps. If have any more questions don't hesitate to send me a message!


Thank you! I'll have to look into that!


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

you can get a stalk type cruise control that doesn't require any dealer reprogramming.

250-9614 2012-2015 Chevy Cruze Complete Cruise Control Manual transmission - The Cruise Control Store

plugs into the DBW input at the accelerator.

Researched them when I was considering a 2 -point-slow Jetta. Look pretty decent.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Beelzebubba said:


> you can get a stalk type cruise control that doesn't require any dealer reprogramming.
> 
> 250-9614 2012-2015 Chevy Cruze Complete Cruise Control Manual transmission - The Cruise Control Store
> 
> ...


This is the one I had installed on my 2011 LS manual with no cruise control. worked fine. The only thing I may see as a problem is trying to use "Select a Tune (if you are tuned) with this CC.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

That's the Rosta I also installed in my Eco. Took me about an hour to install and I still use it everyday. I can't believe the price has gone up $100 though.


----------



## rosi (Mar 14, 2016)

I had it done, but not without problems, called multiple dealers and they know NOTHING, can't be done :question:. Reason is, NONE of the dealers in LI, NY is authorized to do it. Go to Chevy page for owners and find closest dealer to add factory accessory (all you need is VIN). There is one in Westchester and couple in NJ closest to LI area. Contact the dealer and speak with them to get it arranged.

ALL US Cruze can have CC. If yours came in with radio controls on the steering wheel, all you need is new wheel with controls for CC and programming for ECM and BCM. If your steering wheel had no controls in it, you will need clock spring as well.

It took about 2 hrs to get it done in mine and I have both, the icon on dash and DIC messages:yahoo:. I love the fact it is pretty much as it came with it from factory, no extra controller under the wheel like the kit guys talk about. It works 100% OEM like in my LTZ.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Unfortunately, this isn't compatible with the new design 2016 cruze model. Is there one out there that is?

It sure would be helpful in the base L trim model.



Beelzebubba said:


> you can get a stalk type cruise control that doesn't require any dealer reprogramming.
> 
> 250-9614 2012-2015 Chevy Cruze Complete Cruise Control Manual transmission - The Cruise Control Store
> 
> ...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rosi said:


> I had it done, but not without problems, called multiple dealers and they know NOTHING, can't be done :question:. Reason is, NONE of the dealers in LI, NY is authorized to do it. Go to Chevy page for owners and find closest dealer to add factory accessory (all you need is VIN). There is one in Westchester and couple in NJ closest to LI area. Contact the dealer and speak with them to get it arranged.
> 
> ALL US Cruze can have CC. If yours came in with radio controls on the steering wheel, all you need is new wheel with controls for CC and programming for ECM and BCM. If your steering wheel had no controls in it, you will need clock spring as well.
> 
> It took about 2 hrs to get it done in mine and I have both, the icon on dash and DIC messages:yahoo:. I love the fact it is pretty much as it came with it from factory, no extra controller under the wheel like the kit guys talk about. It works 100% OEM like in my LTZ.


Any Chevy dealership can do this. There are no restrictions from Chevrolet for working on the Cruze like there is for the gen 1 Volt and Corvette. This was just laziness on the dealership's part.


----------



## miraclens (Aug 18, 2016)

Is there possibility to activate Cruise Control by reprogramming Chevrolet Cruze LS 1.6, made 2013., chassis number KL1JF69E9DK110828?


----------



## lesmfunk (Sep 1, 2020)

miraclens said:


> Is there possibility to activate Cruise Control by reprogramming Chevrolet Cruze LS 1.6, made 2013., chassis number KL1JF69E9DK110828?


Found your cruise kit on Chev website.

Here is the Instruction.
Programming explanation after step 14

My problem is just bought a 2015 LS used with cruise steering wheel, but the cruise doesn't work. Don't know if it was ever reprogrammed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

lesmfunk said:


> Found your cruise kit on Chev website.
> 
> Here is the Instruction.
> Programming explanation after step 14
> ...


Just because you have the steering wheel controls doesn't mean you have all the supporting hardware to go with it. You have a lot more work to do besides installing the wheel.


----------

